# Harbor Freight 23 Ga. Air Pinner



## LeeJ

Hi Tim,

Pin nailers are very handy to have around

I don't think anyone can beat that deal.

Lee


----------



## depictureboy

It doesnt look like it has the double trigger of most 23 ga pinners…is there some other safety mech. on there? I have a HF about 45 mins from me now…I may have to go up there, or get a family member who is closer pick me one up….


----------



## TimScoville

I am not familiar with double triggers, unless you're referring to the safety feature with the tip having to be depressed before the trigger will engage. Yes it has this feature. There is no rubber "boot" at the tip, but that has not been a problem with "marring" the wood as these boots claim to eliminate.


----------



## depictureboy

the other 23 gauge pinners i have seen have 2 triggers, you have to depress one that then unlocks the firing trigger…

Porter Cable Pinner


----------



## TimScoville

Hmmm. I think I'd rather not have a double trigger to be honest. Overkill, for me. When the nose is depressed it pushes the lock off (basically just a wire attached to the nose and trigger), allowing the trigger to be "live". This is enough of a safety measure for me. If a soft nose is important for some that use it often with softer woods, there is some stuff on the market that can be brushed on or dipped into that would probably work nicely. Haven't done that, but if I start working more with softer woods, I might.

Best of luck to you, whichever way you go.


----------



## davidroberts

Good review, thanks. I have a no name (maybe task force) 18 gauge and I'm quite happy with it. HF opened a store 5 minutes away and I stopped by this afternoon to just walk thru and look around. I've been in the market for a pinner, and will certainly go back tomorrow for a look see.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I thought they were just junk dealers. Guess not, eh?


----------



## RBWoodworker

Hi Tim..I have used senco for most of my airgun needs, but I did just what your did..went and bought a no namer brad nailer.. and you know what..it does exactly what your gun does now.. works great.. no misfires, and cost me about 200 bucks less..and I have had it for about 5 years now..


----------



## TimScoville

Topa - I am much less enthusiastic about anything from HF that's powered and rotates unless I KNOW that my use will be minor, like a single use project or an ocassional need. Heck, at sale prices at HF it can be about the same as renting. But I buy clamps, gloves, tape, wood glue, sand paper, paint brushes, etc. whenever I have need for much less than I can get most anywhere else. Hey, good to hear from a sparky. My dad was an electrician too. Unfortunately I didn't learn all I should have before he passed away. I'm sure he has a few chuckles when he sees my electrical work. I miss him. Best to you.

RB - I have been pleasantly surprised with the pneumo stuff there. Good to hear a validation.


----------



## Barto

Please ignore my ignorance…. so this fires pins and not staples? Haven't seen those in New Zealand….


----------



## TimScoville

Barto,

Yeah, it's really cool. The strip of pins really looks like a strip of cut copper wire, but smaller than the 18 ga., obviously. They are not nearly as common as the 18 ga. but I would think you could find them there too.


----------



## gizmodyne

I have this same gun. It works. I buy the name brand pins. It will even fire longer sizes than the tool lists.


----------



## TimScoville

If I find longer pins, I might try them. Thanks.


----------



## cicerojoe

I have one of these. It works great.


----------



## TheHarr

I hate to admit this, but I have that HF 23 ga. pin nailer. I didn't want to get a cheapo, but that's all I could afford. I would have preferred, at the time, a Porter Cable (P.C. is now on my do not buy list). I have not had any problems with the HF pin nailer. It has worked reliably.

One application that the 23 ga nailer can do-get this. When I am doing a glue up where the pieces tend to slide out of alignment, I shoot a couple of pins to hold everying in place. There is virtually no kick so no movement occurs. I then put on the clamps and let the glue dry.

There is one big drawback with HF nail guns, they do not have a quick release to clear jams in the head.


----------



## tooldad

Is there a safety tip that needs to be pressed or can you fire a nail just by pulling the trigger in mid air? On the PC models, there is a double trigger or 2 triggers, one you hold with your pinkie/ring finger, then you can fire the main trigger with your index to have a nail shoot. This allows a smaller head to get into tight places or small pieces that a spring tip safety would not allow.

I too want a pin nailer, but still have yet to need one on a project. But I guess if you have the tool, you will find a reason to use it


----------



## Karson

I have a porter Senaco pin Nailer and the HF. 25% of the price and it works great. Buy one and use it.


----------



## TimScoville

I also use the pinner for holding glue-ups. I am not familiar with the double trigger.


----------



## TimScoville

Depictureboy,

I have to apologize. This pinner does NOT have the double trigger mechanism. If I had just looked at the pic I posted with this review, I would've noticed. I must have been thinking about the other HF stapler I had and was also using. I used the pinner this past weekend and realized I had erred in my first response to you. Sure enough the pins fired even without tip contact with a work piece. Use with caution.

Thanks for being patient with me


----------



## depictureboy

no apologies needed…I had thought about getting this pinner, but I dont know if I am comfortable with it firing when the trigger is depressed on its own…I have children around and even though they dont normally touch my tools, there is always that first time. Besides, there is me…who knows what I may be thinking in the heat of a glue up…..hehe

thanks for the new information though


----------



## rwyoung

+1 on this pinner. HF tools get a pretty bad, and sometimes deserved, reputation for cheap. But in this case, for the low volume user, I think it is a good deal. Google around for a coupon and get it for $20 or less!

Picked one up the other day in preparation for some work that may need some small template jigs. Played with it today making some free-form sculpture out of scraps of MDF, hardboard, plywood, baltic birch, pine, soft maple and maybe a few other small scraps. Just kept pinning pieces to other pieces willy-nilly with 1" pins. Wanted to get a feel for the tool. Slick. Only stuff that was an issue was some MDF, the pins curved right out after penetrating 1/4". No big deal but a good reminder that you really should NOT be hand holding things close to the "danger zone" while pinning.


----------



## JohnGray

Thanks for the review. Looks like one is on my list as soon as I get to HF 70 miles away.


----------

